# vorrei che me l'avessi detto anni fa



## Doku

ciao a tutti! la frase che devo tradurre è "vorrei che me l'avessi detto anni fa'", ma ho qualche dubbio...

io direi "I wish you HAD TOLD me years ago"
ma ho visto in internet che è usato anche "I wish you TOLD me years ago" (sempre col significato di "vorrei che me l'avessi detto..."
però un ragazzo inglese mi ha consigliato anche "I wish you WOULD HAVE TOLD me years ago"

il contesto, se può servire, è di una moglie che scopre delle cose sul marito e gli dice, appunto, "vorrei che me l'avessi detto anni fa'"

qual è la differenza tra queste tre frasi?

grazie!


----------



## Alessandrino

Ciao,

Io direi: _I wish you *had told* me (that) years ago_.


----------



## You little ripper!

Alessandrino said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Io direi: _I wish you *had told* me (that) years ago_.


So would I.


----------



## Doku

ok, ma le altre due frasi sono corrette? o hanno significati leggermente diversi? è questo che sto cercando di capire


----------



## rrose17

To me both are good. There is an ever so slight nuance between them. The second one could sound slightly more like you're blaming someone. 
_I wish you had told me years ago.
I wish you would have told me years ago._


----------



## Samantha G.

Sono d'accordo con rrose17


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> To me both are good. There is an ever so slight nuance between them. The second one could sound slightly more like you're blaming someone.
> _I wish you had told me years ago.
> I wish you would have told me years ago._


The second sentence sounds totally wrong to me, actually.  

Let's see what the others say, however. It might be a North American usage of which I was not aware.


----------



## Murphy

I hear the "would have" version on American tv programmes all the time, also in 3rd conditional sentences where traditionally the past perfect is used.   It always sounds wrong to me but I'm wondering if it isn't becoming almost standard in North America.

Eg.  If you *would have told *me earlier, I would have known what to do.  (Instead of "if you *had told *me earlier...")

What do AE speakers think?


----------



## Alessandrino

I think I can understand what rrose17 means when he says that the would makes it sound like you're kind of blaming someone. It's just like the _would_ is there to underline that someone _should_ have done something (was supposed to) but actually didn't. It makes some sense, I believe.

Needless to say, it sounds incorrect to native (and foreign) speakers of British English


----------



## rrose17

Alessandrino said:


> I think I can understand what rrose17 means when he says that the would makes it sound like you're kind of blaming someone. It's just like the _would_ is there to underline that someone _should_ have done something (was supposed to) but actually didn't. It makes some sense, I believe.


Just some sense??! 

Well this is news to me._ I wish you would have gotten here earlier_ sounds perfectly fine to me but might be like fingernails on a blackboard to all our BE speaking friends.


----------



## Alessandrino

rrose17 said:


> Just some sense??!


What I meant is that it makes _enormous_ sense. It was just a _British _understatement! 



rrose17 said:


> _I wish you would have gotten here earlier_ sounds perfectly fine to me but might be like fingernails on a blackboard to all our BE speaking friends.


Fingernails on a blackboard indeed, if you consider that you have the _wish+would have_ construction and _gotten_ in the same sentence!


----------



## Murphy

rrose17 said:


> _ I wish you would have gotten here earlier_ sounds perfectly fine to me but might be like fingernails on a blackboard to all our BE speaking friends.


 Too right! Where's the screaming smiley with his hands over his ears?


----------



## fabri85

rrose17 said:


> _I wish you would have told me years ago._



O____o



Alessandrino said:


> I think I can understand what rrose17 means when he says that the would makes it sound like you're kind of blaming someone. It's just like the _would_ is there to underline that someone _should_ have done something (was supposed to) but actually didn't. It makes some sense, I believe.
> 
> Needless to say, it sounds incorrect to native (and foreign) speakers of British English



wow.. sounds totally incorrect, really


----------



## Doku

wow! allora non ero l'unico a cui sembrava un po' strana la frase con "would"! comunque deduco che la frase con "told" sia scorretta grammaticalmente, anche se è usata...
grazie mille a tutti! davvero!


----------



## Alessandrino

La frase con _told_ non sarebbe scorretta di per sé. _I wish you told me that_ = _vorrei che me lo dicessi_ (non _che me l'avessi detto_).

Ovviamente se usi _told_ non ha senso metterci _years ago _dopo. Suona come _vorrei che me lo dicessi anni fa_ 

Quanto a _I wish you would have told me_, merita qualche riflessione in più. Per quanto possa essere ritenuta scorretta dai parlanti di BrE, si tratta di una formula molto utilizzata. Potrebbe essere il classico caso di errore ripetuto talmente tante volte da cominciare a diventare accettabile, almeno in una parte del mondo anglofono. Del resto se rrose17, che non mi sembra l'ultimo degli sgrammaticati, non ci trova nulla di strano, significa che effettivamente la costruzione è accettata da un certo numero di native speakers.


----------



## gandolfo

Murphy said:


> Too right! Where's the screaming smiley with his hands over his ears?



Murphy, I agree 

and by the way I found *this *for you


----------



## Murphy

Love it!  Thanks gandolfo


----------



## elfa

Just to add to the general discussion  I am in total agreement with London and gandolfo about the use of "would have" in rrose's version. 

In fact, I would go as far as to say (and with apology to our Italian forum users ) that to BE ears that sentence sounds like a foreigner translating the original sentence into English and getting it wrong!


----------



## london calling

Elfa, I thought that but didn't dare say it!

Gandolfo, what a wonderful smiley and how appropriate here!


----------



## rrose17

I swear us Canajuns all talk like dis, eh? 
C'mon! The got/gotten thing I threw in there for fun (but I think we can all agree that it's a much older version of English that evolved in the UK but not in North America. I won't even mention how there are a whole lot more of us colonials on this side of the pond then there are of you empire builders...) But the _I wish you would have told me vs. I wish you had told me _I think is just one of those small differences that exist, and as Murphy said above, she hears it all the time in American TV. It's not only common usage but a correct version, I'd say... We could be going a little OT here, I imagine.


----------



## sound shift

I would say "I wish you'd [you had] told me years ago."
Some BE speakers might say "I wish you'd [you had] have told me years ago."


----------



## tranquilspaces

So many BE speakers on this thread that I feel like giving Rose a little backup here... "Would have told me" is a VERY common structure in North America, and does not sound wrong to me in the least. I also hear the nuance of blame or reproach in that structure as opposed to "had told me."


----------



## gandolfo

_"I wish you had told me _I think is just one of those small differences that exist, and as Murphy said above, she hears it all the time in American TV. "

R,
In fact I was agreeing with both of Murphy's posts. I don't think Beng speakers would use that form, but I find it wrong to say "it's wrong" it's different and although it's a bit grating to our sensitive colonial ears,rolleyes:) 
I don't have a huge problem with it 

Lala (joking!)


----------



## You little ripper!

One of my sisters uses _I wish you would have told me! _all the time. She never says it to me, however, because I tell her everything! 

Love the smilie, gandie!


----------



## mflcs

I agree that "I wish you would have told me years ago" suggests more blame than "I wish that you had told me years ago."  It also sounds, to me, unpleasantly colloquial.  I do not use the form myself; I would correct it in student writing.


----------



## You little ripper!

mflcs said:


> I agree that "I wish you would have told me years ago" suggests more blame than "I wish that you had told me years ago."


I agree. I can hear the whine accompanying it.


----------



## Doku

Alessandrino said:


> La frase con _told_ non sarebbe scorretta di per sé. _I wish you told me that_ = _vorrei che me lo dicessi_ (non _che me l'avessi detto_).
> 
> Ovviamente se usi _told_ non ha senso metterci _years ago _dopo. Suona come _vorrei che me lo dicessi anni fa_
> 
> Quanto a _I wish you would have told me_, merita qualche riflessione in più. Per quanto possa essere ritenuta scorretta dai parlanti di BrE, si tratta di una formula molto utilizzata. Potrebbe essere il classico caso di errore ripetuto talmente tante volte da cominciare a diventare accettabile, almeno in una parte del mondo anglofono. Del resto se rrose17, che non mi sembra l'ultimo degli sgrammaticati, non ci trova nulla di strano, significa che effettivamente la costruzione è accettata da un certo numero di native speakers.




ma "vorrei che me lo dicessi" non si dice "I wish you would tell me"?
io sapevo che per una situazione presente che si desidera cambiare è usato "would" anche se in italiano si usa il congiuntivo(es. I wish you would quit smoking = vorrei che smettessi di fumare)
quindi la frase "i wish you told me" è sbagliata in ogni caso... se cerchi in internet troverai molte frasi come "I wish you told me years ago", ma non troverai "I wish you told me now". mi sbaglio?


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> I agree. I can hear the whine accompanying it.


I'd need wine to accompany it (I really couldn't stand to hear  it unless I was totally pissed!).


----------



## ALEX1981X

Doku said:


> ma "vorrei che me lo dicessi" non si dice "I wish you would tell me"?
> io sapevo che per una situazione presente che si desidera cambiare è usato "would" anche se in italiano si usa il congiuntivo(es. I wish you would quit smoking = vorrei che smettessi di fumare)
> quindi la frase "i wish you told me" è sbagliata in ogni caso... se cerchi in internet troverai molte frasi come "I wish you told me years ago", ma non troverai "I wish you told me now". mi sbaglio?



Penso che - I wish you told me years ago -come diceva alessandrino non ha senso ed è sbagliata a causa del "years ago".
I wish you told me significa -vorrei che me lo dicessi ora o in futuro, in generale-  Non si riferisce ad eventi passati
per un ripasso, ti consiglio http://www.eslbase.com/grammar/wish


----------



## gandolfo

london calling said:


> I'd need wine to accompany it (I really couldn't stand to hear  it unless I was totally pissed!).



Mine's a white.......White or red, LC? 



> ma non troverai "I wish you told me now". mi sbaglio?


 No
but
"I wish you had told me years ago....." = you didn't tell me but I wish that you had.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I'd need wine to accompany it (I really couldn't stand to hear  it unless I was totally pissed!).


That'd be most of the time, wouldn't it, Jo?  I'm used to hearing it, so it doesn't really bother me. I (like sound shift) personally prefer _I wish you'd........ ._


----------



## Doku

gandolfo said:


> ma non troverai "I wish you told me now". mi sbaglio?
> 
> No
> but
> "I wish you had told me years ago....." = you didn't tell me but I wish that you had.



ok, questo l'ho capito... se mi riferisco al passato posso dire "I wish you had told me" o anche "I wish you would have told me".

ma se mi riferisco al presente (cioè se volessi dire "vorrei che me lo DICESSI" (= you haven't told me yet, but I want you do it now or in the future) devo usare "I wish you would tell me", e non "I wish you told me", che di conseguenza è sbagliato in ogni caso, sia riferendosi al passato che al presente, giusto?


----------



## london calling

Doku said:


> ma se mi riferisco al presente (cioè se volessi dire "vorrei che me lo DICESSI" (= you haven't told me yet, but I want you do it now or in the future) devo usare "I wish you would tell me", e non "I wish you told me", che di conseguenza è sbagliato in ogni caso, sia riferendosi al passato che al presente, giusto? Esatto.



Charles, SS, I also prefer _I wish you'd told me (that) years ago

_Edit. Charles, Gandie, you and  come and visit, we drink Chianti which we buy "loose" in Tuscany to drown our sorrows in..


----------



## AlabamaBoy

london calling said:


> I also prefer _I wish you'd told me (that) years ago_


I prefer it, too. (Sorry Captain Canuck.)


----------



## Doku

finalmente!!! grazie mille london calling!!! le risposte di Alessandrino e ALEX1981X mi avevano un po' disorientato, perché so che non sempre il congiuntivo viene tradotto col past simple, e "I wish you told me" mi sembrava proprio sbagliata!! mi hai risolto anche questo dubbio, thank you!

(ps. non so mai in che lingua parlare quando scrivo quì!)


----------



## ALEX1981X

*I wish you would tell me* e *I wish you told me* hanno una  leggera sfumatura di significato e *sono giusti entrambi* ovviamente.
Sia per le azioni presenti e sia per quelle nel prossimo futuro. NON PER LE AZIONI AL PASSATO FINITE E CONCLUSE
Il problema se cosi possiamo dire, sta solo in *I wish you would have told me* che molti British speakers non apprezzano particolarmente a quanto avrai notato, ma in North America sembra il contrario invece


----------



## london calling

Doku said:


> thank you! You're welcome!
> 
> (ps. non so mai in che lingua parlare quando scrivo quì!)


Una delle due....

No no, Alex......._ I wish you told me_.... è sempre e comunque errato.


----------



## ALEX1981X

london calling said:


> Una delle due....
> 
> No no, Alex......._ I wish you told me_.... è sempre e comunque errato.



Da quando è sbagliato scusa london ??


----------



## AlabamaBoy

> _I wish you told me_.... è sempre e comunque errato.


I agree with London. Only very young or uneducated speakers would use it. (Or maybe people who have forgotten their education!)


----------



## ALEX1981X

AlabamaBoy said:


> I agree with London. Only very young or uneducated speakers would use it.



Si ma per quale motivo ?' Wish + simple past è una costruzione che esiste da un pò !


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I wish that you had + past participle. NOT wish + simple past.

You would not say: "I wish you went home." (You would say: "I wish you had gone home.")


----------



## ALEX1981X

AlabamaBoy said:


> I wish that you had+ past participle. NOT simple past.
> 
> You would not say: I wish you went home. (You would say I wish you had gone home.)


Scusa Al ma la grammatica ammette anche "wish + simple past". http://www.english-at-home.com/grammar/using-wish/

Non so come mai mi stiate dando tali risposte


----------



## AlabamaBoy

This is wrong:


> *1. We use 'wish' + past simple  to express that we want a situation in the present (or future) to be different.*
> I *wish* I *spoke* Italian. (I don't speak  Italian.)
> I *wish* I *had* a big car. (I don't have a big  car.)
> I *wish* I *was* on a beach. (I'm in the office.)
> Future: I *wish* it *was* the weekend tomorrow.  (It's only Thursday tomorrow.)



This is actually a subjunctive which expresses a hypothetical condition about the present. It is not in fact about the past, and this is precisely why the simple past is not used. The person who wrote this does not understand the difference between simple past and subjunctive mood in English.

In fact this is correct: I wish I were (not was) on a beach. (Subjunctive, not past.)
I wish it were (not was)  the weekend. (Subjunctive, not past.)


----------



## ALEX1981X

No I don't thinK that person is wrong I'm afraid Al. They're english teachers. Also "Swan" is ignorant in your opinion ??
*In this context*, I agree that we must use "past perfect " , as we said, I wish you had told me.."
But what I mean is that when we're* talking about a present or future situation (not the past)*, we can use wish + simple past and it's a correct form. Maybe we are on the same wavelength now

http://www.perfectyourenglish.com/usage/wish.htm


----------



## Doku

ALEX1981X said:


> Si ma per quale motivo ?' Wish + simple past è una costruzione che esiste da un pò !



sembra che il ripasso serva a te...(scherzo!)

wish + simple past si usa per quelle situazioni che vorresti che fossero GIA' diverse (I wish you were here = vorrei che fossi quì ORA, non nel futuro. - I wish you had a faster car = non voglio che tu prenda una macchina più veloce in futuro, vorrei che ce l'avessi già)

wish + would è usato per quelle situazioni che vorresti che cambiassero in fututo (I wish it would rain = ora non piove, ma spero che pioverà - I wish you would quit smoking = vorrei che la smettessi di fumare (voglio che tu la smetta di fumare d'ora in poi)
tuttavia se ci si riferisce a se stessi si usa sempre il simple past ("I wish I would + infinito" è sbagliato!)

mentre se vuoi dire che vorresti che qualcosa accadesse, senza implicare un cambiamento o un fastidio, devi usare "hope + simple present" (come dice anche il link che mi hai dato che già conoscevo)

ho trovato questo link se ti può essere utile
http://www.infosquares.com/eslblog/blog_10142008.html


----------



## ALEX1981X

Doku said:


> sembra che il ripasso serva a te...(scherzo!)
> 
> wish + simple past si usa per quelle situazioni che vorresti che fossero GIA' diverse (I wish you were here = vorrei che fossi quì ORA, non nel futuro. - I wish you had a faster car = non voglio che tu prenda una macchina più veloce in futuro, vorrei che ce l'avessi già)
> 
> wish + would è usato per quelle situazioni che vorresti che cambiassero in fututo (I wish it would rain = ora non piove, ma spero che pioverà - I wish you would quit smoking = vorrei che la smettessi di fumare (voglio che tu la smetta di fumare d'ora in poi)
> tuttavia se ci si riferisce a se stessi si usa sempre il simple past ("I wish I would + infinito" è sbagliato!)
> 
> mentre se vuoi dire che vorresti che qualcosa accadesse, senza implicare un cambiamento o un fastidio, devi usare "hope + simple present" (come dice anche il link che mi hai dato che già conoscevo)
> 
> ho trovato questo link se ti può essere utile
> http://www.infosquares.com/eslblog/blog_10142008.html




Ripassale tu le regole . Conosco l'uso della struttura di ciò di cui parliamo. Nel tuo caso il "past perfect" è la soluzione. Il mio era un altro discorso partito dalla risposta di London che "wish + simple past" sarebbe "sempre e comunque" sbagliato. Leggi bene gli interventi 
Sicuramente c'è stata una piccola incomprensione


----------



## Doku

ALEX1981X said:


> Ripassale tu le regole . Conosco l'uso della struttura di ciò di cui parliamo. Nel tuo caso il "past perfect" è la soluzione. Il mio era un altro discorso partito dalla risposta di London che "wish + simple past" sarebbe "sempre e comunque" sbagliato. Leggi bene gli interventi
> Sicuramente c'è stata una piccola incomprensione



london ha detto che "*I wish you told me*" è sempre e comunque sbagliato, non che lo è la struttura "wish + simple past".
"wish + simple past" è sbagliato in casi come questi, non in assoluto ovviamente

può darsi che non ci siamo capiti comunque 
di nuovo grazie mille a tutti!!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Doku ,la mia posizione è che* I wish you told me* è giusto, ma in altri contesti. Cosi come è corretta in linea generale la struttura "wish + simple past".
Certamente è sbagliato *in questo tuo thread*. *In questo caso* specifico.Infatti non ti ho consigliato "wish + simple past" e neanche Alessandrino lo ha fatto se stai bene attenta.Nel tuo caso il contesto è tutto al *passato* infatti.
Ecco perchè secondo me c'è stata solo una piccola incomprensione.
Discorso concluso e risolto dal mio punto di vista altrimenti si cade nel ridicolo e si va OT non credi ??


----------



## Doku

per me il discorso era chiuso già da un pezzo... non mi stavo riferendo più al thread originale...

vorrei che mi dicessi = I wish you WOULD TELL me, NON I wish you told me
vorrei che mi avessi detto = I wish you HAD TOLD me
I wish you TOLD quindi non può esistere in nessun caso, qualsiasi sia il tempo di riferimento! è questo ciò che hanno cercato di farti capire london e alabamaboy


----------



## ALEX1981X

Nel caso quella fosse davvero la loro opinione, non sono d'accordo  Non esiste solo ed esclusivamente la struttura "wish + would" .

I tempi sono fondamentali cosi come il contesto. Quindi non vuol dire niente dire (qualsiasi sia il tempo di riferimento)

Vorrei che me lo dicessi ora = I wish you told me that now (non mi dici mai niente ed è altamente improbabile che tu me lo dica ora)
Vorrei avere un Ferrari = I wish I had a ferrari (non ho un ferrari in questo momento e mai lo avrò probabilmente)
Vorrei tu fossi qui ora = I wish you were here now (non sei qui con me in realtà)

Wish + simple past del verbo in questione. Concordo con Alabama che siamo nel campo del past subjunctive ovviamente.
Il mio discorso era un altro e forse non hai capito niente tu.


----------



## Doku

capisco che sei fortemente convinto di quello che dici, ma 2 madrelingua ti hanno detto che "I wish you told me" non può esistere.
forse ne sai più di loro...
comunque per me la cosa cosa è chiara e risolta.


----------



## Murphy

ALEX1981X said:


> Vorrei che me lo dicessi ora = I wish you told me that now (non mi dici mai niente ed è altamente improbabile che tu me lo dica ora)


Mi dispiace Alex, ma questo non ha senso per me. E' vero che "wish + simple past" è una construzione che esiste ed è molto usata (trovo eccellente la spiegazione postato da Doku sopra), ma non è detto che si può formare questo tipo di frase che tutti i verbi; la frase deve avere un senso specifico e qui non lo vedo. Nella tua frase direi sempre "I wish you would tell me".
Le altre frasi che hai postato vanno benissimo, comunque.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Murphy said:


> Mi dispiace Alex, ma questo non ha senso per me.  E' vero che "wish + simple past" è una construzione che esiste ed è molto usata (trovo eccellente la spiegazione postato da Doku sopra), ma non è detto che si può formare questo tipo di frase che tutti i verbi; la frase deve avere un senso specifico e qui non lo vedo.  Nella tua frase direi sempre "I wish you would tell me".



E con quali verbi la useresti allora scusa murphy ??


----------



## fabri85

scusate ma in questo topic leggo davvero cose che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.

1) se alle elementari avessi scritto I wish I was anzichè I wish I were in un compito la maestra mi avrebbe bocciato.

2) Non è assolutamente vero che "I wish I told you" è errore. E' informale, cosi' come il 99% dell'inglese. Io lo userei nel parlato con un amico. E' praticamente "I wish you'd told me" che perde anche quel " 'd ".

3) I Wish you would have told me. Questa è l'unica cosa sempre e comunque sbagliata. Sara' anche usato in America ma a me fa rabbrividire.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Una bella ricerchina su English only non fa mai male..

I wish + past simple / I wish + would
I wish I were/I wish I would
I wish it <would stop/ stopped> raining.
I wish you <drove, would drive> slower
wish + past simple v. wish + would
Wish + would have.../Wish + had


----------



## CZac

Most of the confusion stems from the fact that the majority of English teachers are ignorant pedants.  The subjunctive following a conditional in English uses a past form of the verb just like in Italian.  The present subjunctive is nearly extinct and even sounds wrong to most native speakers even though it too mirrors the Italian congiuntivo.  Here are some examples of its use:

I hope he that have a car drive it.
I want that you be here soon.

Reading any Shakespeare play, the King James version of the Bible, or even many books from as late as the beginning of the 19th century will show correct and common forms of the subjunctive.

The reason 'I wish I was' is wrong has nothing to do with the past form of the verb itself -- after all, 'was' is a past form -- but rather that the verb paradigm for 'be' has undergone so much suppletion (it's a linguistics term if you're confused) that everything is very confused. 'Be' is one of the few verbs with more than one past conjugation.  We use the plural form of the past in clauses following conditionals (likely for formal reasons since most use of conditionals was in formal situations). This is really only salient in verbs with more than one conjugation in the past (e.g. 'be'). Here's the full paradigm of both which explains the confusion rather clearly:

be (from Old English wesan)
am (from eom)
is (from es-)
are (from aron)

were (from wesan)
was (from wesan)

Oddly enough the strange dialects of the American South (well, strange to outsiders) preserve many forms of English better than most others.

This was typed in a bit of haste so let me know if I erred somewhere.

For what it's worth, I have no problem with 'I wish you told me'.  If there are other adverbs of time the sequence of time can become sloppy albeit still understandable: 'I wish you told me before I went home' instead of 'I wish you had told me before I went home'.


----------



## Peninsular

A proposito di *I wish you would have* being AE or BE, constructions like *I wish you'd've told me *(and on a good day, even* I wish you'd've telled me*!) do happen dialectically in the North of England, particularly in Lancashire, if I remember.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Grazie Czac it seems to me that after wish we can use only certain kind of verbs in the past. I still don't understand what kind of verbs these must be.  Let's take for example these sentences

I wish you helped me  
I wish you came here

Does they have any sense in a present context ?? In what situation might they work written in that way ??


----------



## Alessandrino

This is what I found in a Cambridge ESOL book:

_We use wish+past simple to express a wish that is not true in the present. We also use it to express wishes that might come true in the future. (I wish I was going on the trip tomorrow)

We use wish + would to talk about other people's irritating habits, not our own. (I wish my grandfather would give up smoking)

We use wish + past perfect to refer to things that we wish had been different in the past (I wish I'd never met you)

We use wish + could to talk about an ability we'd like to have, or a habit we'd like to be able to give up. (I wish I could drive - I wish I could stop smoking).

_Now, this should be taken with a grain of salt, since I don't think it's intended to be exhaustive, and above all it might not exactly be grammar in usage; the book is from 2009, but you know how it works with these books for foreign learners...

What do you think, natives? Have your say


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Note : Tutte le possibili combinazioni di tempi e costruzioni sono state discusse, ripetutamente, sia in questo thread che in tutti i thread segnalati.
> Leggiamo con attenzione quello che è stato scritto invece di riproporre insistentemente le stesse domande ogni 10 posts.*


----------

